# Avoid Virgin Media - their customer service is appalling



## partnership (13 Apr 2016)

I cancelled my contract because I was moving. I gave them the required notice. They then harassed me for an early return of the equipment. Finally they sent me a further bill and proceeded to take the money from my account even though I had given back the equipment and was no longer getting  a service from them. I am trying to get this money refunded for the last month to no avail even though they acknowledge that it was a systems error. I cannot understand how it is okay for them to take mony and then not be able to refund it within a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## moneybox (13 Apr 2016)

Always cancel the direct debit as soon as you cancel that way they cant keep going to your account to grab more of your money.


----------



## odyssey06 (13 Apr 2016)

I was hoping things would improve from the previous UPC\NTL state of play with Virgin involved


----------



## cremeegg (14 Apr 2016)

My UPC/Virgin story.

I contacted UPC for service at a rental property. The sales people said that they could provide a service and would send a technician. The technician came out and said it was not physically possible to give service to this house. Big problem for me as the tenants were moving in next day sand broadband had been specifically promised. 

4 months later I realised that UPC had been charging me for the service which they had never installed. I have another account with them so they just added the charge to the existing d/d. It took a long time to discover what was happening, when I saw the extra going through the bank I never thought that they were charging for a property with no service.

SO they agreed to cancel the charge and refund the money. Then they sent a technician out to the OTHER property and took away the equipment. Again hugely embarrassing for me as the tenant was paying me additionally to the rent for broadband. They seemed to be able to deal with this issue as they reinstalled within 2 days.

Then they charged me a contract break fee and a reinstall fee. Ahh!!

Numerous phone calls to customer service got me nowhere, every time I had to try to explain the situation from scratch. Often the person would listen until I finished speaking then say "i will have to transfer you" back to hold music and then from scratch again with a new person.

Change from UPC to Virgin.

I finally resolved the situation by calling and asking the persons name, being obvious that I was writing it down, then telling then that if they transferred me I would make a complaint to the regulator using their name. I explained my problem and it was clear they had no clue how to deal with it. When the said they had to transfer me to some one who could, I repeated my threat about a complaint. I said I wanted to speak to their boss, initially this wasn't possible but eventually the supervisor came on the line. He couldn't deal with me either, so again with the transfer talk until eventually a higher up came on the line. 

This was the first person I spoke to with an Irish accent. He listened, did some checking, apologised, asked how much I was owed and said he would organise a refund. i got more than I asked for transferred into my bank 2 days later.

My learning from this. Controlled aggression and some rudeness is needed to break through the fog of standard responses and "I will just transfer you" That is a pity but from this and other experiences it seems to me the only way. I should probably have posted this on "Letting off steam"


----------



## Leo (14 Apr 2016)

odyssey06 said:


> I was hoping things would improve from the previous UPC\NTL state of play with Virgin involved



It's just a name change, there is no other change in personnel/ management.


----------



## michaelm (14 Apr 2016)

partnership said:


> I am trying to get this money refunded for the last month to no avail even though they acknowledge that it was a systems error.


Can you not just cancel the DD and instruct your bank to refund the payment under the SEPA rules?


----------



## thedaddyman (15 Apr 2016)

cremeegg said:


> Change from UPC to Virgin.
> 
> I finally resolved the situation by calling and asking the persons name, being obvious that I was writing it down, then telling then that if they transferred me I would make a complaint to the regulator using their name. I explained my problem and it was clear they had no clue how to deal with it. When the said they had to transfer me to some one who could, I repeated my threat about a complaint. I said I wanted to speak to their boss, initially this wasn't possible but eventually the supervisor came on the line. He couldn't deal with me either, so again with the transfer talk until eventually a higher up came on the line.
> 
> ...



I extended my contract with Virgin last month after about 2 hours on the phone hammering at them for a discount. I had 4 calls, first 3 ended up talking to someone overseas who were very nice, polite and professional but clearly working from a script. 4th call got me through to someone Irish who seemed to have more authority to be flexible but I've no idea how I ended up talking to an Irish person on the 4th call


----------



## Tintagel (15 Apr 2016)

If you log in to Boards.ie you can contact Virgin through the site. Took me three months and numerous phone calls to get a simple problem sorted.


----------



## Jumpstartdublin (15 Apr 2016)

Friend logged complaint with advertising standards and Comreg recently regarding their initial advertising at start of year. Appeared that they promoted a comparison with eir and sky that was factually incorrect. They mustn't be too good at maths


----------



## thedaddyman (18 Apr 2016)

In fairness to Virgin, I did have a technology issue after I extended, I spoke to their contact centre who were very polite and had me try a few things without success. When that didn't work, they arranged for a call out and the problem was fixed in 20 mins at no cost, and they guy turned up when he said he would and rang before hand to confirm. I can't fault them on that.


----------



## vandriver (18 Apr 2016)

I'd have to agree,their Irish based and managed installation and servicing seems as good as it gets.
But...I've heard awful things about their outsourced Philippines call centre.


----------



## Leo (18 Apr 2016)

vandriver said:


> I'd have to agree,their Irish based and managed installation and servicing seems as good as it gets.



They have a presence here, but they're now US owned.


----------



## amtc (18 Apr 2016)

I had a funny experience. Switched back after a truly awful eir experience last year. Rang up virgin to find out about my parents deal with eir..and got a good deal for them. So asked if they could do anything for me as loyal customer and i swear got 'thank you miss for being a loyal customer'. I had to laugh!


----------



## vandriver (18 Apr 2016)

Leo said:


> They have a presence here, but they're now US owned.


It's irrelevant to my point where the ultimate owner is based.When i have dealt with VM in Ireland for service,I have had no complaints.


----------



## amtc (18 Apr 2016)

Eir are registered in jersey...


----------



## AlbacoreA (18 Apr 2016)

vandriver said:


> I'd have to agree,their Irish based and managed installation and servicing seems as good as it gets.
> But...I've heard awful things about their outsourced Philippines call centre.



Can't agree everyone in our extended family has had issues with the installs, and maintenance. Everyone has issues with billing too. That's with UPC I assume VM is the same going by the litany of complaints of the same issues on their support page on boards.


----------



## Chantilly (16 May 2016)

Trying to cancel my contract coming soon to end however they ask me to call on the last day of the contract to give me the right email address to send my request to cancel !! That does not sound right to me.
Does anyone has the correct email and postal address to send the cancellation notice to, please?

Also they won't agree to give me a better deal available for new customer, however after cancelling my contract, I can go back and avail of the deal as a new customer !! Can't see the logic in that.


----------



## AlbacoreA (16 May 2016)

Most people don't cancel. 

Though they are losing numbers apparently.


----------



## pinkie123 (16 May 2016)

There is a cancellation form on their website - but don't rely on it. I had to lodge a complaint with comreg to cancel my contract (after a deliberate attempt from VM to trick me into renewing). Will never have anything to do with them again. Make sure to cancel your DD as even though representative confirmed cancellation and that I owed them nothing I still received a bill a week later for €40.


----------



## thedaddyman (17 May 2016)

Chantilly said:


> Trying to cancel my contract coming soon to end however they ask me to call on the last day of the contract to give me the right email address to send my request to cancel !! That does not sound right to me.
> Does anyone has the correct email and postal address to send the cancellation notice to, please?
> 
> Also they won't agree to give me a better deal available for new customer, however after cancelling my contract, I can go back and avail of the deal as a new customer !! Can't see the logic in that.



that's what they told me to do as well but I ended up having numerous discussions with them and negotiated a much better deal. it took 4 calls and about 2 hrs of my life but it was a significant saving and a new updated box as well. Ask for their disconnections department when you ring and don't accept their first or 2nd offer.


----------



## Niallo (16 Sep 2016)

partnership said:


> I cancelled my contract because I was moving. I gave them the required notice. They then harassed me for an early return of the equipment. Finally they sent me a further bill and proceeded to take the money from my account even though I had given back the equipment and was no longer getting  a service from them. I am trying to get this money refunded for the last month to no avail even though they acknowledge that it was a systems error. I cannot understand how it is okay for them to take mony and then not be able to refund it within a reasonable amount of time.


I agree worst service ever, they have avoided crediting 4 months discount since March last year. tried calling 5 times over 2 and a half hours and got  disconnected every time. I must speak to the loyalty department so they can get me to sign up for another 12 months. They agree they owe us the refund if only I can call the loyalty department. Worst ever service


----------



## PaddyW (20 Sep 2016)

Absolutely terrible organisation. Brilliant broadband, but the lack of any cop on is a massive turn off. Finally kicked them to touch when I decided to get rid of tv as rarely watch it now. They failed to tell me that they wouldn't be bundling my remaining broadband and phone and started charging me more than I had previously being paying. Eir aren't much better than them. Or at all, really.


----------



## Purple (29 Sep 2016)

I wouldn't use UPC/Virgin if they paid me.
The product is fine but the customer service is dire.
I spent a total of 14 hours on hold with them over a 3 week period trying to get an issue sorted.
In the end I moved to Sky.
They have to opposite problem; superb customer service (best I've ever experienced) but their broadband used Eir lines so if there is a problem it's KN Services who fix it and they are rubbish. The way it works is you call Sky about Broadband. They log the fault and contact BT Ireland. They contact Eir(com) and they then contact KN. Basically Sky outsource their reputation to a bunch of Muppet and have to process in place to confirm that the issue is resolved. It's a shoddy business practice and it's surprising that an otherwise well run company would allow themselves to be put in that position by such a weak supply chain.

They are still better that UPC/Virgin though.


----------



## Purple (29 Sep 2016)

PaddyW said:


> Eir aren't much better than them. Or at all, really.


Agreed. Their engineers have a crappy attitude and a general lack of pride in their work. They do just about enough but generally wreck the place doing it. Low skills and a bad attitude. I wouldn't use them either, even if it was free.


----------



## Tintagel (1 Jan 2017)

I spoke earlier of a problem that I was having with Virgin Media that took 3 months to resolve.  I always pay for my TV a year in advance.
Last year my problem was eventually sorted with an apology and a "credit" added to my account.
I have now received my invoice for 2017 and I am being asked to pay a "Late payment charge" of €12.50 in respect of the delay in last years payment.
This is despite the fact that it was Virgin Media that caused last year's problem. Also, considering that I pay my annual fee a year in advance I am wondering how I can be charged a late payment fee for a service that I am paying for in advance.

One other point. My annual payment falls due for payment on the 4th January. The invoice is issued on the 21st December but I only receive this on the 29th December. It's the same every year. It seems to take them over a week to get their post out.
It's almost as if they are trying to create a "late payment" situation plus added fee by doing this.

One of the most annoying companies that I have to do business with.


----------



## Sunshine2015 (1 Jan 2017)

There should be some authority to bring these complaints to would comreg be of any benefit here?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (1 Jan 2017)

Tintagel said:


> My annual payment falls due for payment on the 4th January. The invoice is issued on the 21st December but I only receive this on the 29th December. It's the same every year. It seems to take them over a week to get their post out.



Is it not possible to pay it by direct debit? 

I know some people don't like direct debits, but if so, they should not moan about late payments.  Anything with a manual involvement has much greater scope for errors.

Brendan


----------



## Tintagel (1 Jan 2017)

If I had paid by direct debit last year I would have been charged for a room connection charge that I had cancelled earlier. It took nearly 3 months to sort out last year's invoice. Endless phone calls as well as messenging them through boards.ie.

If I was on their DD system they would have automatically taken the €12.50 late payment charge this year.

With some companies it is better to see their invoice in advance.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (1 Jan 2017)

The best way to vote dissatisfaction of a company providing a paid service to you is to disassociate yourself from the company .... just give Virgin Media up .... simples


----------



## dub_nerd (1 Jan 2017)

I've had relatively little complaint about UPC/VM over several years, including contract changes. They've been pushing prices up for the last three years and I finally decided that their TV service wasn't worth it, given you can get 95% of it for free by other means. Cancelled the TV contract, went back to just broadband and phone starting next week, on which I negotiated a discount in spite of getting the speed doubled. Their Phillipines call centre was a tad hard to understand but not intolerable, and it took a few back and forths with the reps on boards.ie to get a confirmation of the agreement by email. But it's all worked out fine so far and, let's face it, most broadband in Ireland doesn't come within an ass's roar of VMs speed and reliability (in spite of some glitches in December). I also managed to cut the VM cable with a hedge trimmer last month, reported it at 6 pm, had someone out by 10 am who fixed it free of charge in spite of it being completely my fault. All in all I find their service is verging on acceptable (which is a commendation in this day and age) and their product is great.


----------



## Bronco Lane (2 Jan 2017)

Tintagel said:


> I have now received my invoice for 2017 and I am being asked to pay a "Late payment charge" of €12.50 in respect of the delay in last years payment.



I cannot understand how you are being asked to pay a Late Payment Fee if you are paying them a year in advance?  They have your money for a year before they even provide any service.  They should be paying you a discount.


----------

